# Prosciutto and Parmesan Stuffed Pork Loin



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Prosciutto and Parmesan Stuffed Pork Loin

**Menu*

Stuffed Pork Loin with Veggies, Prosciutto and Parmesan
Roasted Red Potatoes with Onion, Peppers and Garlic
Steamed Veggies
Glazed Apple Tarts with Almonds

*Stuffed Pork Loin with Veggies, Prosciutto and Parmesan*

Trim fat off loin, butterfly like a jelly roll and pound flat
Salt well
*Tip: If you poke a hole, no worries, just cut a 1/4" thick slice of loin and cover the hole(s)*

2C chopped Onion
1C each Green/Yellow Bell peppers 
2T minced Garlic
Add some tomato sauce
Spread evenly over loin

Layer 1lb of Prosciutto
Layer Parmesan cheese
Roll loin up tightly and truss well
Season outside of loin to taste

Smoke over Cherry at 300°-325° to an average IT of 140°




























































































*Roasted Red Potatoes with Onion, Peppers and Garlic*

Chop potatoes into bite sized pieces and place in 9x17 casserole dish
Drizzle with EVOO and empty a packet of Lipton Onion Soup mix atop potatoes, add salt and aby other spices to taste, mix well
Bake at 375° for 45 minutes, add in chopped Onion and Bell Pepper and some minced Garlic
Turn temp up to 425° and bake till everything is showing nice color

*Steamed Veggies*

Brussell Sprouts, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Yellow Squash, Baby Carrots, Bell Pepper, Cherry Tomatoes and Onion
Drizzle with melted butter and whatever spices you like

*Glazed Apple Tarts with Almonds*

Preheat oven to 400°
Peel, core and slice 4-5 apples, I like Jazz Apples.
In a large bowl drizzle apple with lemon juice and a big pinch of salt, toss to cover slices with juice
In a small sauce pan melt 3T of butter, add 1C of brown sugar and 1t of cinnamon and combine
Add sugar mix to apples and combine to cover apples

Partially thaw two sheets of frozen puff pastry on parchment paper lined cookie sheets
Use a fork to rough and raise edges of pastry
Beat one egg and generously brush pastry with it
Lay out apples atop pastry inside edges
Bake until pastry puffs and is a nice dark golden brown
Nuts can added, I used almonds for this batch
Cool before glazing

2C Powdered sugar in a mixing bowl, add 4T of milk and whisk well
Add milk or sugar to get desired viscosity of glaze
Drizzle glaze over pastries after they cool





































*Money Shot*


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It's only 0545 and now I'm hungry! Looks awesome!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

looks real good.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Appreciate the replies and kind words, thanks guys.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

That thing is ridiculous!!!! Where do you get the ideas to make these creations?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looks spectacular.
thanks for sharing.


----------

